# I only get 5 stars on rides when I dont talk to PAX ...



## RedGMC (Mar 19, 2016)

...but sometimes they are the ones to initiate convo. If i can only find a way to politely ignore PAX so i can concentrate on the road as well as entertain them. ( maybe music turned up, sports radio news radio etc). I always feel during convo , I end up maybe saying something they slightly disagree on and that reflects my rating.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

I would say,then dont talk to the PAX but thats probably unrealistic....You are in a service industry and your conversation should be as such... agree with the customer, sympathize with the customer, be positive, etc, etc.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

My problem with having a conversation is that it's the quickest way to lose my way and miss a turn. Last week a girl started talking about politics and asking me whether I voted for Trump and the next thing I knew I'd passed my exit on the highway and had to go up to the next exit and do a turnaround. I got dinged big time - not for the conversation but for missing the turn and adding five minutes to the trip.

But really, your conversation doesn't need to consist of much more than "Yeah, uh-huh, that's right, wow, exactly, I know, I hear ya, how true, marvelous, and how's the temperature back there?"


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

That's weird. How could that be?


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I can talk and drive....... but I have missed a turn or two believing that. 

I keep a wired headset in my left ear. Nagging Google Maps Voice helps.

What ever the pax wants. If they don't talk, I don't try to start a conversation. 
Most of the time they start off a conversation. 

I am cool either way. 

The Rules:
Don't touch the driver. 
Don't damage the car. 
Don't barf in or on the car. 
Don't be rude.
Don't touch my radio or phone. 
You get 5 stars.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

I personally have been annoyed when a driver had sports news or NPR on while I was in the car. He didn't even ask if I was okay with it.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Sxndriux said:


> I personally have been annoyed when a driver had sports news or NPR on while I was in the car. He didn't even ask if I was okay with it.


Oh no. Oh dear! How did you cope?


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

Tedgey said:


> Oh no. Oh dear! How did you cope?


LOL, it was a short trip.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Sxndriux said:


> LOL, it was a short trip.


I'm glad you made it through. Here's hoping that never happens again!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Sxndriux said:


> I personally have been annoyed when a driver had sports news or NPR on while I was in the car. He didn't even ask if I was okay with it.


Every blue moon or so I have a passenger ask me to tune in his/her favorite station. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

My basic rule of thumb is to let the pax dictate the conversation. I don't talk until spoken to first. There's been many conversation free rides, but it never affected my rating one way or another.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Every blue moon or so I have a passenger ask me to tune in his/her favorite station. I'm fine with it.


I've never been asked. I don't think I'd mind either. I usually listen to Latin music in my car but always change stations to an English language station once I get to pax pick up destinatio .


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I keep the Jazz PBS station on unless someone wants to hear something different. 

Light Jazz and the Blues don't seem to bother pax. 
Every once in a while I get a fan that gets all excited I know about 88.3 FM. 

They play some great stuff on Saturday nights. Old Blues.


----------



## Abraham blaser (Apr 8, 2016)

Out of 30 rides only one has spoken to me and it was a guy my age early 20's and sat up in front with me. Other rides never spoken to just hello and thanks have a good day, night, flight!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Abraham blaser said:


> Out of 30 rides only one has spoken to me and it was a guy my age early 20's and sat up in front with me. Other rides never spoken to just hello and thanks have a good day, night, flight!


That is not normal pax behavior in my experience, especially here in San Diego.

I have nice conversations with 90% of my pax.


----------



## Abraham blaser (Apr 8, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> That is not normal pax behavior in my experience, especially here in San Diego.
> 
> I have nice conversations with 90% of my pax.


Dont know what to tell you. Maybe i have one of those dont talk to me faces!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Abraham blaser said:


> Dont know what to tell you. Maybe i have one of those dont talk to me faces!


Hey, what ever works for you. 
We all have different styles.


----------



## Abraham blaser (Apr 8, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> Hey, what ever works for you.
> We all have different styles.


????, It dosent work for me thats what i mean but its kind of hard to change a face and lets not forget very expensive too..


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Abraham blaser said:


> ????, It dosent work for me thats what i mean but its kind of hard to change a face and lets not forget very expensive too..


How do you greet your pax. Do you ask them something about themselves?

How was your flight?
How is you evening going so far?

I engage the pax first, and read what they want to do from the response. 
If they want to talk they do. 
If they don't, they give short replies and I STFU and drive.


----------



## Abraham blaser (Apr 8, 2016)

I always say hey how are you doing? Followed by just give me one sec to get the directions and we will be on our way!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Abraham blaser said:


> I always say hey how are you doing? Followed by just give me one sec to get the directions and we will be on our way!


Sounds pretty normal to me. 
People are strange. Uber and Lyft pax certainly have their share of strange folks.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

you must be horrible at conversations because i usually get all 5 stars with people i talk to 
the better the conversation, the less likely they are to give me a bad rating


----------



## babyrocket223 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have many drunk ladies as a rider already, they all touch me, then tip plsu


RockinEZ said:


> I can talk and drive....... but I have missed a turn or two believing that.
> 
> I keep a wired headset in my left ear. Nagging Google Maps Voice helps.
> 
> ...


I have many drunk girls who touch me somehow and they all tip well + 5*. I'm cool with those touches then lolz.


----------



## babyrocket223 (Apr 11, 2016)

Try to talk like you are chatting with your friends. Just don't disagree with them too much. You would be fine. Most of my tips are from ppl that I enjoy to talk to.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

babyrocket223 said:


> I have many drunk ladies as a rider already, they all touch me, then tip plsu
> 
> I have many drunk girls who touch me somehow and they all tip well + 5*. I'm cool with those touches then lolz.


I can see some exceptions to that rule.... but I also have heard about pick pockets that have your wallet, watch, and ring in one hug.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

A rider will let you know very quickly if they want to chat or not. I have always asked, "Have you been waiting long?", followed by, " Do you use UBER frequently?" Then I stop. If the rider continues, that's great. If not, that is my signal to shut up and drive.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

I know ratings do not pay you extra but when you have a good rating you have cushion for and if a rider rates you poorly .
This trick has worked for me quite well these last weeks . My rating has gone from 4.8 to 4.86 and going up slowly but surely . 
Here's what I do . I text the pax when I'm 5 minutes or closer to let him know two things 
1. Be outside 
2. Clear interest in the 5* rating

Text :
Hi this is Luis , your driver .
I will be arriving shortly.
This vehicle has wifi hot spot free of charge .
Name : Luis' IPhone 
PW : 5starratings

Not one rider has used my hotspot but a lot of people comment on it and say it's a very nice touch .
Regardless you can swap it out for something else you offer .


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Interesting, never thought of that. I'm a nubee so look for advice from others. I've taken the attitude of providing courteous, safe, quick and comfortable service. I only talk when talked to and leave out the music, the bottled water, mints, etc, etc. So far, after 60+ rides I'm at 4.89. From what I've learned here, the rating system, for the most part, doesn't mean an awful lot providing it meets minimum standards. However, for my own personal ego I like to see the higher numbers.


----------

